# Bedingtes Trennzeichen (Shy)



## Netzwerkidi (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem bedingten Trenneichen - im HTML-Code 
	
	
	



```
*
```
 hat man die Möglichkeit, lange Wörter umzubrechen am Zeilenende. Nur was macht man, wenn der Bindestrich das Ziel ist? Gibt es einen Bindestrich mit Umbruchfunktion?


----------



## tombe (11. Januar 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Frage richtig verstehe und was die Code-Zeile bedeutet kapiere ich auch nicht.

Es gibt wohl das "<wbr />" Tag. Es wurde scheinbar nicht in den Standard aufgenommen, soll aber einen Umbruch an der gewünschten Stelle erzeugen.

Siehe zum Beispiel auch hier.


----------



## hela (11. Januar 2014)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Frage richtig verstehe und was die Code-Zeile bedeutet kapiere ich auch nicht.
> Es gibt wohl das "<wbr />" Tag. Es wurde scheinbar nicht in den Standard aufgenommen, ...


... aber es gibt die W3C-konforme SHY-Entität. Hier gibt es auch Beispiele dazu:

Wikipedia: Weiches Trennzeichen (siehe langes Wort)
SelHTML: Zeilenumbruch erlauben
P.S. Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob ich das "Problem" kapiert habe.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich folgenden Text habe



> "Es wurde scheinbar nicht in den Standard aufgenommen, soll aber einen Umbruch an der gewünschten Stelle erzeugen"



wird der Text nur nach einem Wort umgebrochen. Ich kann aber einen Umbruch erzwingen, wenn ich beispielsweise folgendes schreibe:


```
"Es wurde schein&shy;bar nicht in den Stan&shy;dard auf&shy;ge&shy;nom&shy;men, soll aber einen Um&shy;bruch an der ge&shy;wünsch&shy;ten Stel&shy;le erzeugen"
```

Es wird dann überall an den Stellen mit diesem Zeichen umgebrochen, wenn es die Situation erfordert, wenn ich etwas einfüge später oder wegnehme beispielsweise. Ich hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass beim Bindestrich oder Slash automatisch umgebrochen wird, aber das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein, deshalb die Frage, ob es eine Art "Spezial-Bindestrich" gibt.

Ich hätte also erwartet, dass in diesem Posting beim Bindestrich umgebrochen wird, was nicht der Fall ist: "....stehen insbesondere Bevölkerungs-"Kontrolle"/Eugenik und Profitziele..."


----------



## hela (11. Januar 2014)

Das liegt offensichtlich am verwendeten Browser.
Der Chrome bricht es am Bindestrich um, Firefox macht es nicht. Internet-Explorer 11 hat eine andere Fontbreite, so dass diese  Stelle nicht umgebrochen werden muss.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (11. Januar 2014)

Ein Sonderzeichen bräuchte es also nicht, wenn es alle "richtig" machen würden.


----------



## hela (11. Januar 2014)

Ja, würde ich auch sagen.
Sicherlich wäre das Umbrechen am Bindestrich das "richtige" Verhalten, zumal man mit der CSS-Eigenschaft white-space die Fälle bedienen kann, wo am Bindestrich keinesfalls umgebrochen werden soll (z.B. "08-15").


----------

